# Programador 8051 (atmel)



## Pablet (Jul 29, 2009)

Hola, he estado buscando por el foro y he visto que hay uno pero hay que programar previamente un micro 8051. . .  cosa que no puedo hacer si no tengo programador   , queria saber si hay algun programador para los compatibles con 8051 que sea sencillo (tipo PIPO para PIC) y facil de montar. La forma de conectarse al pc me da igual ya que dispongo de todos los puertos. Gracias por adelantado.
P.D. antes de que me digais de que si es un micro anticuado y todo eso deciros que lo utilizo porque habitualmente programo en C, y me parece bastante mas facil la programacion para 8051 que para PIC.


----------



## pepilve (Jul 29, 2009)

Te adjunto uno.
Saludos


----------



## Pablet (Jul 30, 2009)

gracias por responder. Como conecto ese circuito al micro¿?¿? es que las patillas que hay en el conector no estan en el micro.


----------



## shadowpucci (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.aec-electronics.co.nz/?page_id=18 el ultimo link, te envian por mail el soft con el esquematico, todo detallado, un caño

ahora te hago yo una consulta, con que programas en C 8051? yo use el keil pero no pude hacer un condenado programa que funcione... por ahi me estoy olvidando de algo...


----------



## mracevedo85 (Jul 30, 2009)

hola, el micro es anticuado, pero todavia se usa bastante para diseños sencillos.
tengo un programador que es el que te paso, el cable es sencillo de hacer y es para los micros Atmel de la familia 8051 pero que tengan programacion ISP. como por ejemplo AT89S52.  (la S se refiere a ISCP, no funcipnan los C).

Paralelo Pins   Micro pins
6 (D4)              9 (Reset)
7 (D5)              6 (P1.5 -MOSI)
8 (D6)              8 (P1.7 - SCK)
10 (ACK)          7 (P1.6 - MISO)
18-25 (GND)    20 (GND)

la conexion es directa yo hice un cable como dice y funciona perfecto


 y el programa lo adjunto en archivo.

saludos, cualquier consulta decime.


----------



## Pablet (Jul 30, 2009)

gracias! es lo mas sencillisimo que he encontrado!(ambos me habeis mandado lo mismo) lo montare y lo probare. 
Yo programo con keil y por lo menos en proteus si que funcionan los diseños, has probado a depurarlo en el keil a ver si ahi funcionan?


----------



## shadowpucci (Jul 30, 2009)

Pablet dijo:
			
		

> gracias! es lo mas sencillisimo que he encontrado!(ambos me habeis mandado lo mismo) lo montare y lo probare.
> Yo programo con keil y por lo menos en proteus si que funcionan los diseños, has probado a depurarlo en el keil a ver si ahi funcionan?



De nada pablet... eso si, lo mejor seria que le pongas unos buffers en el medio, ya que algunos pc tienen bajas tensiones en el puerto paralelo, y el micro detecta ceros cuando hay unos....

Ahora te mando un pm por el tema de lo de los programas en keilC


----------



## Pablet (Ago 3, 2009)

una pequeña duda que me ha surjido . . .  he estado mirando el datasheet del at89s8253 y pone que la tension para programar debe estar entre 11.5 y 12.5, esa tension e sla que le tiene que suministrar el PC o con la que tengo que alimentar al micro? y de ahi la siguiente duda. . .  tengo que alimentar el micro con una fuente externa mientras lo programo? y una ultima cosa. .  en el pdf del programador pone que para un mejor funcionamiento del reset tengo que hacer un circuito, creo que es un oscilador por los condensadores y las resistencias, y pone que tengo que alimentar con 5V, esos 5V los saco dep PC o lo alimento externamente? graciasss!


----------



## shadowpucci (Ago 3, 2009)

mira los 11.5 a 12.5 es para programacion PARALELA... el ISP es serie...

y si, tenes que alimentar el micro con crystales incluidos con una fuente externa de 5V (o tomarlo de un USB  )... 

ahhh y lo del reset es un circuito retardador, pero yo lo puse directo siempre y cero dramas....


----------



## Pablet (Sep 18, 2009)

hola de nuevo, hoy por fin voy a montar el programador. . . despues de mucho tiempo. . . y me surje otra duda. . .  una vez yo mande el programa .hex al micro automaticamente ya empieza a ejecutarlo?  o hay que hacer algo para que empieze a ejecutarlo?


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 18, 2009)

Nop, es alrevez.... el estado normal de un micro es ejectuar un programa cuando se conecta, y para grabarlo hay que hacer un procedimiento especial


----------



## Pablet (Sep 18, 2009)

entonces, si yo lo programo para que saque saque un 1 por todo el puerto 1 y este esta conectado al puerto paralelo podria cargarme el puerto?


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 18, 2009)

no entendi tu pregunta...


----------



## Pablet (Sep 18, 2009)

a ver, yo uso el programador ISP que programa por los pines MOSI (P1.5), SCK(P1.7) y MISO(1.6),  si yo cargo un programa que, por ejemplo, ponga todo el puerto 1 (P1) a 1, estare metiendo un 5V al puerto paralelo de mi pc no?

ya esta solucionado  el las "Instrucciones" te pone que evites utilizar estos pines, ya que estan conectados al PC. Gracias
Un saludo


----------



## Electrodopaje (Nov 2, 2009)

saludos , a pesar de ser considerado anticuado , el 8051 es el microcontrolador con que estoy aprendiendo a trabajar , ya puedo hacer varios programas pero aun no he logrado encontrar un programador. pido por favor que me ayuden a encontrar un programador o que me ayuden a construir uno. gracias de ante mano.


----------



## pepin0720 (Nov 18, 2009)

si tengo un micro intel 80c51 puedo usar este programador


----------



## chm1966 (Ene 24, 2010)

tengo el esquematico de 2 programadores de los 80c51 y el soft los buscos y te los paso uno es por puerto serie y el otro por paralelo, el que es por puerto seri necesitas programar un 8051.


----------



## maverick_007 (Mar 21, 2010)

hola yo tambien estoy interesado en programar un micro basado en la arquitectura 8051, sin lugar a duda creo ke los mejores son los de la famila atmel y navegando por la pagina de la empresa encontre este cargador y el programa para escrito en c para poder usarlo te lo dejo aqui, todavia no lo pruebo pero espero poder hacerlo muy pronto ... saludos

hola haora ultimo encontre esto espero te sirva 
http://chaokhun.kmitl.ac.th/~kswichit/Pgm89v31_web/Pgm89v31.html


----------



## mscarpentier (Ene 26, 2011)

Yo no entiendo tanto de esto como la mayoría de ustedes. Pero intento meterme en tema de a poco, por lo que me surge una pregunta. El PDF que subieron dice que puede ser peligroso que el sistema entregue voltajes indeseados por los pines P1.5, P1.6 y P1.7. Este problema no se podría resolver con 3 diodos en el cable? 
Gracias!


----------



## Scooter (Ene 26, 2011)

Sinceramente el mejor programador para derivados 8051 es NO USAR PROGRAMADOR; usas un derivado ISP o mejor aún IAP y lo programas en la placa de aplicación con cero hardware adicional por el puerto serie o usb.


----------



## Beamspot (Ene 27, 2011)

Por desgracia, ésto sólo se puede hacer con lo AVR con USB, pues son los únicos que vienen con bootloader. Para el resto de AVRs hace falta un programador, aunque el AVRISP cuesta sólo 30€. Yo me estiré un poco más, y me compré un AVRDragon, por unos 70€, que me permite depurar por JTAG (y lo considero una inversión mucho más rentable).

Los únicos micros que suelen venir de fábrica con bootloader en ROM (y por tanto, no hay quien la machaque) son los ARM. Casi todos los que conozco se pueden programar simplemente poniendo un puerto serie y/o un USB, aunque puede que tengan alguna limitación (menor, eso sí) en el rango de cristales y frecuencias de reloj.

Por cierto, si alguien considera complejo y algo complicado un derivado de 8051, un ARM se le convertirá en un morlaco digno de las mejores plazas...


----------



## Scooter (Ene 27, 2011)

Por USB no lo se porque hace años que no hago hago nada con los '52 pero por uart hace mucho que hay ISP y con un simple USB-serie se puede programar sin pegas.
Por USB me suena que hay unos cuantos derivados que son programables, de ATMEL, Thomson y cygnal si no me equivoco.


----------



## ocm20 (May 20, 2011)

Buenas, estoy interesado en montar un programador de 8051, y queria saber si este te salio bien. SI quieres te dejo mi correo: oscar_10_1_91 (arroba) hotmail (punto) com .
Muchas gracias,
Oscar


----------



## Scooter (May 20, 2011)

¡Que manía con el programador! Si tienes la UART y basta con un trozo de cable.


----------



## ocm20 (May 20, 2011)

MM.. jajajaj puedes agregarme para preguntarte sobre eso  Esque toy iniciandome en este mundo. Por cierto, no se si influira, pero programo en C


----------



## Scooter (May 20, 2011)

No puedo agregar a nadie (no quiero para ser exactos)
En lo que programes es intrascendente, al final transfieres una copia de la memoria en .hex .bin o como sea aunque no sea ejecutable.


----------



## ocm20 (May 20, 2011)

Conecto directamente esos pines del cable serie al micro?


----------



## Scooter (May 20, 2011)

Evidentemente *NO*, necesitas un adaptador de niveles tipo MAX232 o 233 o si usas un derivado a3,3V un MAX 3232 o 3233. Pero eso lo necesitarás de cualquier modo el 99% de los casos para comunicarte con la aplicación una vez programado.
El RS232 funciona a +-24V y tu micro a 0~5V o 0~3,3V
Lee el datasheet del derivado que estés usando, no todos son ISP pero yo no usaría uno que no lo fuese; estamos en el SXXI


----------



## ocm20 (May 20, 2011)

Jajajaja que lio D si yo solo queria probar unos programas que he implementado, ya que en clase nos limitan todo tipo de practicas DD Acabare odiando estoo !! 
Entonces, con esta conexion, no podre desconectar el micro del pc para que contenga el programa?


----------



## Scooter (May 20, 2011)

¿Que tiene que ver el tocino con la velocidad?
¿Una vez que instalas un programa en el PC tienes que dejar el CD puesto?
¿Tu PC está conectado con dos cables al programador de la bios que hay en la fábrica de ASUS*? *O la marca que sea.
Programas el micro y a ejecutarse...
Si es para prácticas de clase usa un simulador / emulador o como se llame; un programa del PC. Los hay gratuitos.


----------



## ocm20 (May 20, 2011)

Ya los he utilizado, y si, van bien ^^!. Pero sinceramente es un poco desanimador, que trabajes para un 8051 tanto y que luego no lo veas, y por lo que veo, ni siquiera sepas usarlo  !! Jejje
Utilizare este, el AT89S53 . Creo que mas o menos ya lo he entendido, solo una ultiima consulta, que es el twited pair cable? es lo que pone para conectar el cable de impresora.

Muchas gracias por todo y perdona las molestias ^^

Si anteriormente me dijiste que con la UART  y cable tenia todo preparado no?


----------



## Scooter (May 20, 2011)

NPI, ATMEL sabrá lo que significa, pero si hay un cable de impresora por enmedio eso no es ISP.
Yo siempre ha hablado de cable serie RS232. Algunos se programan por SPI usando el puerto paralelo.
Nótese que SPI no es ISP. No se si ese derivado es ISP.

UART + adaptador de niveles (max232) + conector DB9 y luego hay que poner algún pin a algún nivel mientras se pulsa el reset para que entre en modo bootloader, eso se hace con dos pulsadores (y leyendo el datasheet, claro)


----------



## ocm20 (May 20, 2011)

Muchas gracias por todo. Vere que tal sale esto jejeje, quizar rompa algun que otro micro.


----------



## Scooter (May 20, 2011)

Efectivamente se programa por puerto SPI através del puerto paralelo:
http://www.atmel.com/dyn/products/product_card.asp?part_id=1919
Eso ya no me gusta como usar la uart pero bueno, en principio tendrías que pasar por el aro del cable de atmel, pero por internet se encuentran esquemas de como hacerlo, creo que basta con un 74hct455 o algo así (no recuerdo la referencia, era algo así como un buffer y ya está, la guasa es que era complicado de encontrar)


----------



## ocm20 (May 20, 2011)

Mmm, yo pense que ese micro permitia ese tipo de conexion. Creo que encontes mejor lo dejo, es que vi facil ese esquema, pero parece ser que no. De todos modos muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## jcristhian_1 (May 20, 2011)

Hola, hace tiempo arme este grabador funciona con los siguientes micros  de atmel compatibles con 8051:
At89s8252
At89s8253
At89s53
At89s52
At89s51
ATMEGA8/85x5

El grabador No es compatible con 89C51 y 89C52
El programa para grabar es el que viene en el archivo comprimido
Abrir el archivo Atmelwriteserial.exe y acceder en Help/Schematic
El circuito es muy sencillo y funciona muy bien, yo lo he probado con el AT89S52

Hola ocm20, no te desanimes intenta armar este es muy sencillo y si funciona con el AT89S53 a la placa le puedes poner un Zocalo, o hacer un cable para grabar el micro en el propio circuito o protoboard, suerte


----------



## ocm20 (May 21, 2011)

Muchas gracias ^^! Voy a probar a ver que tal

Perdona mi ignorancia jeje, pero, las terminaciones que estan numeradas como: 40, 16 , que se dejan al aire? Y otra cosa, que se utilizan tierras distintas? una para el micro y otra para el MAX y otra para el ciercuito? como pone 15, 20 y en las demas nada D Muchas gracias


----------



## jcristhian_1 (May 21, 2011)

La tierra es comun a todo el circuito, El pin 40 se conecta a 5Vy el pin 16 no interviene en la grabacion del microcontrolador.


----------



## ocm20 (May 21, 2011)

Y ya por ultimo , puedo utilizar un cable de 24 pin, y solo seleccionar algunos (nombrados anteriormente), o es necesario el cable de 9 pin ? Es por el pc, tengo el puerto de 24, pero no de 9


----------



## jcristhian_1 (May 21, 2011)

La PC no tiene ningun puerto de 24 pines quizas quieras decir 25, en cuyo caso se puede tratar de un puerto paralelo o de un puerto serial ya que algunos pc lo tienen en version de 25 pines, este circuito solo se puede usar con puerto serial, averigua que tipo de puerto es el que tienes.

Como alternativa te queda usar un conversor USB-Serial en este caso se obviaria el MAX232


----------



## ocm20 (May 21, 2011)

Yo mer refiero al puerto por donde antes se coenctaba la impresora


----------



## jcristhian_1 (May 21, 2011)

a ese es un Puerto Paralelo, y lamentablemente este circuito solo se puede usar con el Puerto Serial.
Pero quizas puedas usar un conversor usb a serial.


----------



## ocm20 (May 21, 2011)

Con este conversor, entonces puedo suprimir el MAX 232? o el ciercuito es igual?


----------



## jcristhian_1 (May 21, 2011)

Depende del tipo de conversor usb serial, la mayoria tienen salidas ttl, en cuyo caso si se suprime el max232, si acaso haria falta un negador no lo se, en verdad nunca use un adaptador para grabar asi que tendrias que experimentar por tu cuenta.


----------



## ocm20 (May 21, 2011)

Mmm, de todos modos acabo de ver que tengo puerto serie en el pc antiguo jeje, asi que seguire el esquema que me pasaste. gracias


----------



## jcristhian_1 (May 21, 2011)

Suerte, entonces


----------



## ocm20 (May 21, 2011)

Bueno, una cosilla mas jeje, el cristal de cuarzo que es deperfil alto o bajo? el de 12 MHz


----------



## jcristhian_1 (May 21, 2011)

son equivalentes no hay problema en que sea uno u otro, yo use uno bajo


----------



## ocm20 (May 21, 2011)

Okis ^^! Muchas Gracias


----------



## ocm20 (May 23, 2011)

Estoy en el montaje, y me a surgido una duda, ¿solo tuilizamos 3 pines del cable serie?


----------



## jcristhian_1 (May 23, 2011)

Se usan 4 incluida la tierra que es el quinto pin


----------



## ocm20 (May 23, 2011)

Este es mi micro, ¿funciona con el? AT89S53-24PI


----------



## jcristhian_1 (May 23, 2011)

Pues segun la ayuda del Programa si es compatible ya que el At89s53 es "In-System Reprogrammable", al igual que el at89s52.
Este es el modo de conexion segun el datasheet del at89s53 y es identico al del circuito.
antes de comenzar la grabacion debes presionar el pulsador para que el micro entre en modo programacion.


----------



## ocm20 (May 23, 2011)

Mm.. Okis ^^. Entonces cierro con el pulsado, y dejo cerrado o dejo abierto?


----------



## jcristhian_1 (May 23, 2011)

solo es un pulso y luego queda abierto, en realidad lo que alli se pone como un switch debe ser un pulsador.


----------



## ocm20 (May 23, 2011)

Okis, gracias ^^

En el esquema hay un consejo :"Use 100 microF capacitor between 5V and ground" Adonde he de colocarlo exactamente? O no es necesario?


----------



## jcristhian_1 (May 23, 2011)

"Use un Capacitor de 100microf entre 5V y tierra" fisicamente se debe colocar cerca al microcontrolador, aunque podria funcionar sin colocarlo es mejor hacerlo.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 23, 2011)

Tarde pero tal vez les sirva, tengo en altium un PCB de 5x10 cm para un 89s52 con max232 + ADC0804, si les interesa despues lo subo.









*Editado:*

Aca te dejo el link del proyecto en altium:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/aporte-programador-atmel-89s52-serie-adc-56911/


----------



## ocm20 (May 23, 2011)

Muchas Gracias, es muy bueno, la verdad que ya tenia los materiales y tal para el otro, pero me guardo este para probarlo


----------



## ocm20 (May 27, 2011)

Buenas, acabo de montar el circuito tal viene, y he probado en el programa los 19 com de puerto y ninguno me lo reconoce :S Que sera?


----------



## jcristhian_1 (May 27, 2011)

seleccionaste tu microcontrolador,pulsaste el boton de reset?, comprobaste las conexiones?, debe ser el com1 o com2 no creo que sea otro sino sale con ninguno de esos dos revisa tu grabador, saludos.


----------



## Scooter (May 28, 2011)

ocm20 dijo:


> Buenas, acabo de montar el circuito tal viene, y he probado en el programa los 19 com de puerto y ninguno me lo reconoce :S Que sera?


Que yo sepa va en el LPT y además puertos com de verdad tendrás entre ninguno y dos como mucho.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 28, 2011)

¿Programa que usaste para programarlo con el puerto paralelo? ¿Verificaste con el programa la memoria flash una vez programado?

¿Cual es el codigo de tu programa para usar el puerto serie?¿Como hiciste la conexion del max232? ¿Cruzaste el cable?.... en fin, da un poco mas informacion.


----------



## ocm20 (May 28, 2011)

Mira, utilice la conexion en serie, con el programa AtmelWrite, y llebo todo el dia mirando el circuito, pero el Programa no me reconoce el circuito.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 28, 2011)

ocm20 dijo:


> Mira, utilice la conexion en serie, con el programa AtmelWrite, y llebo todo el dia mirando el circuito, pero el Programa no me reconoce el circuito.



Pero.... ¿que uC estas usando? el AT89S52 solo puede programarse mediante el puerto paralelo.


----------



## ocm20 (May 28, 2011)

No, utilice el AT89s51, por que el programa pone que si se puede programar en serie.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 28, 2011)

ocm20 dijo:


> No, utilice el AT89s51, por que el programa pone que si se puede programar en serie.



Es el mismo uC, mas limitado. Leete la hoja de datos, solo se puede programar con el puerto paralelo, salvo que hagas algo en el medio.


----------



## ocm20 (May 28, 2011)

Si, si toy programandolo en serie ! Bueno intentado programarlo en serie

Estoy haciendo prueba con el polimetro y esta todo bien conectado, pero haciendo pruebas he llegado a la conclusión de que, cuando mando un orden con el PC, si se produce la variación de tensión, pero si el controlador no responde, es decir no cambia la tension de salida, entonces no hay comunicacioón. No se de que sera. ¿Que opinan?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 28, 2011)

Insisto.... el 89S51/52/53 se programas mediante el puerto paralelo en forma serie (tal como un SPI, pero usando el puerto paralelo), fijate en las hojas de datos.


----------



## ocm20 (May 28, 2011)

No, pero en datsheep tambien pone una programacion en serie, mira de esta manera 
Ver el archivo adjunto 53717


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 28, 2011)

ocm20 dijo:


> No, pero en datsheep tambien pone una programacion en serie, mira de esta manera
> Ver el archivo adjunto 53717



Ahi si puede andar, pense que tenias el puerto serie conectado a Rx, Tx del uC. ¿Quien maneja el reset?¿De donde sacaste ese esquema?


----------



## ocm20 (May 28, 2011)

De este foro, me lo paso otro forero. Pero ya te digo, deberia de ir bien, pero veo señal de salida del pc, pero no respuesta del micro. No se si es el software, el micro que lo haya roto sin querer, o ni idea


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 28, 2011)

Ahi veo 2 problemas:

1- Nadie maneja el reset. Tenes que hacerlo vos manualmente, siguiendo las hojas de dato.

2- EA no esta conectado a Vcc, el uC no va a funcionar.


----------



## ocm20 (May 28, 2011)

El reset se controla manualmente, lo toy teniendo en cuenta. LO de EA, entonces tengo que conectarlo a Vcc?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 28, 2011)

ocm20 dijo:


> El reset se controla manualmente, lo toy teniendo en cuenta. LO de EA, entonces tengo que conectarlo a Vcc?



Si porque no estas trabajando con memoria externa, mandala a Vcc.


----------



## ocm20 (May 28, 2011)

Nada, asi tampoco funciona !


----------



## jcristhian_1 (May 28, 2011)

Hola ocmc20, el grabador funciona tal como esta en el esquema ni mas ni menos conexiones, yo lo use con el AT89S52 sin ningun problema,

*Selecciona el tipo de Microcontrolador en el menu chip/AT...
Debes Conectar el grabador y presionar el boton de reset.
Click en en el Boton "Read" (le pones un nombre al archivo y le das en Guardar, aqui se guardara el contenido que se lea del microcontrolador), el que esta junto a "Write" y "Compare"*

En Caso de que en la esquina inferior izquierda aparezca :"Comunication Error"
vuelve a pulsar el Reset, si sigue sin funcionar revisa las conexiones,
¿Colocaste adecuadamente el DB9 del puerto serial (el pin 5 va a tierra), alimentaste correctamente el Microcontrolador (Tierra pin 20, Vcc pin 40) y el Max232 (Vcc pin16 Tierra pin 15)?, no son demasiadas conexiones asi que revisalos con paciencia, saludos.
*

*


----------



## ocm20 (May 28, 2011)

Buenas, si revise todas las conexiones varias veces jeje, pero nada.
Por que el max y el micro se alimentan de la misma fuente no? a 5 V?


----------



## jcristhian_1 (May 28, 2011)

has diseñado un PCB, si es asi podrias subirlo para revisarlo?, que puerto Com tienes seleccionado?


----------



## ocm20 (May 28, 2011)

No, estoy en la placa prototipos. Como digo, se observa las bajadas de orden, pero el micro no responde a nada


----------



## jcristhian_1 (May 28, 2011)

El pulsador que estas usando es normalmente abierto o cerrado??


----------



## ocm20 (May 28, 2011)

Estoy utilizando un MAX232N , por si influye.

Normalmente abierto


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 28, 2011)

En la hojas de datos pone bien en claro que /EA debe ir a Vcc para poder funcionar:



> 4.10 EA/VPP
> External Access Enable. EA must be strapped to GND in order to enable the device to fetch
> code from external program memory locations starting at 0000H up to FFFFH. Note, however,
> that if lock bit 1 is programmed, EA will be internally latched on reset.
> ...



Si ese pin lo dejas en el aire, es una ruleta que funcione o no. Y me llama la atencion los 12v que necesita para ser programado, en mi caso, esta a 5v y nunca tuve problemas.

Respecto a tu circuito, verifica bien la conexion de los capacitores en el max, y el tema de haber cruzado el cable serie para Tx/Rx. Por otro lado tene en cuenta que la velocidad de programacion debe ser Xtal/16.


----------



## jcristhian_1 (May 28, 2011)

Acabo de entrar en la pagina donde  encontre este grabador (AtmelWriteSerial)
http://rafa.eng.br/grava.htm

Incluso fue testeado con algunos conversores USB-Serial
Y en la version del grabador para puerto paralelo tampoco se usa el pin EA


----------



## ocm20 (May 28, 2011)

Puede ser que este roto el micro? He puesto los 12 V, y se a puesto muy muy muy caliente :S


----------



## jcristhian_1 (May 28, 2011)

No debias haberlo puesto ha 12V


----------



## ocm20 (May 28, 2011)

Como luego decia eso, y en el datasheep venia, pense que el error era ese :S


----------



## jcristhian_1 (May 28, 2011)

Se requieren 12v para el modo de programacion Paralelo,  ademas para el cual se requieren mas puertos y el hardware para programarlo debe ser diferente (sea por puerto serial o paralelo) para el caso del AT89C5x este era el unico modo de programacion, pero en este grabador se usa el modo de programacion serial para el cual el modo de conexion es el mismo que para el AT89S53 cuya imagen postee antes, si deseas revisa las paginas 16 en adelante del datasheet que hablan de los modos de programacion, si revisas las tablas de voltaje en ningun caso llegan a 12V para la programacion serial.¿Conectaste a 12V todo el Circuito o solo el Pin -EA/Vpp?
Como te dije el circuito funciona tal como esta en el esquema ni mas ni menos asi que debes seguir revisando, que ya encontraras el error.


PD se me acaba de ocurrir y pregunto por si se da el caso ¿Estas usando el AT89S51 o el AT89C51?, en todo caso te comento que no son iguales y precisamente es esta una de sus diferencias el que el AT89S5x soportan programacion serial.


----------



## ocm20 (Jun 29, 2011)

Buenas, ya he conseguido por fin que funcione jejeje, lo que le pasaba es que ponia el cristal de cuarzo muy separado del micro, al ponerlo junto ya funciona. Ahora lo que ocurre es que durante el grabado, falla, en algun momento. La lectura y comparacion la hace correcta, pero nunca termina de escribir el programa. ¿Alguna idea?


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 26, 2011)

Hola yo tengo una pregunta, que tanto futuro tiene el usar este familia de micro controladores cuya arquitectura ya es muy vieja, y sin embargo aun sigo viendo versiones y versiones de este clasico, yo lo lleve en quinto semetres en la universidad pero como que nunca me gusto, sin y bueno tengo varios de estos circuitos sobre todo de atmel y maxim como el ds89c450 pero no si entrarle a aprender bien a manejarlos. Alguien que sepa si se usa mucho en la industria y pueda confirmarlo, porque hasta dondo yo se los PIC ni siquiera figuran en la industria, los AVR si un poco mas


----------



## Scooter (Sep 26, 2011)

Lo bueno, muy bueno, de esta arquitectura es que hay decenas de fabricantes que hacen chips equivalentes.
El día que a microchip o que a atmel le apetezca dejar de fabricar su línea propietaria te quedas mas tirado que una zapatilla vieja, de 8052 seguramente encontrarás uno compatible de otro fabricante.
Lo malo, es que los fabricantes no apoyan tanto regalando herramientas etc, al fin y al cabo sirven para la competencia.
Ahora no lo se, pero hace no muchos años se usaban bastante mas los '52 que los pics aunque microchip era el mayor fabricante, los '52 en conjunto lo superaban con bastante ventaja.


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 26, 2011)

Pues eso si, yo tengo un par "ds89c450" veo que su programador es bastante sencillo solo un max232, pero como que me da flojerita retomar lo que vi en la escuela, y pues con  eso de que ultimamente todo mundo habla de pics como que me quitan las ganas de aprender otro, jejejeje


----------



## Scooter (Sep 27, 2011)

El max232 lo tienes que poner si o si para comunicarte con la aplicación, así que en la práctica el hardware del programador es cero.


----------

